# Hypo awareness



## Cpfc09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi there,

My daughter 7 was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes a week and half ago, she had a hypo yesterday and one this morning when she woke up but didn't have any symptoms with both, I treated her and BG came back up within 15 minutes, I'm worried that she is not recognising when in a hypo and worried she will have one at night now, we test her BG and ketones at 11PM before we go to bed.
Not sure if I'm just overreacting or weather I need to be worried about her not being aware of being in a hypo.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2020)

Lots of parents actually check their children's BG in the middle of the night - this is actually worth doing from time to time anyway even for ancient folk like me who have been T1 for 50 years.  This is because our need for insulin changes from time to time, especially for children with growth and other hormones making their presence felt.  It's especially useful when newly diagnosed - all the insulin doses you have been given for her are based on medical likelihoods (aka intelligent guesses) and the only way of finding out whether they are right for her, is to try her with them.  (This is the same throughout a T1's life when we change insulins or method of delivering them - eg. doses needed when we use pumps are a lot different in 99% of cases to what they were on injections.)

This is absolutely the sort of query your daughter's Diabetes Nurse Specialist (whose contact number I sincerely trust you have been provided with!) will fully expect you to be ringing and asking her/him.  Don't even imagine the DNS will label you as a panicker if you start ringing her and querying things - they know very well indeed how very little you know about the whole subject and how even MORE scary it is because it's your baby, not you!

Have you been recommended the Ragnar Hanas book, 'Type 1 diabetes in babies children and young adults' ?  Not written like a medical textbook since it's not written for medics, it's written for people like YOU.  Very educational and useful for new Type 1s of any age.


----------



## Cpfc09 (Feb 19, 2020)

That's very helpful thank you, I have just messaged her diabetes nurse and he said to cut her evening insulin by 0.5 units and to give her a 10g carb snack at bedtime, I will also check her BG levels in the middle of the night.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2020)

Great!  He's you and your daughter's best mate, really.  I thought he would be and I'm pleased he didn't let me down!  LOL


----------

